# Rare, cool, and odd signature guitars



## MoshJosh (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry if this has been done before or is in the wrong section but here goes 

What are your favorite signatures? Post a picture and remember, the rarer, older, and stranger the better!!!

I'll start with the Dan Jacobs signature. . . not super old rare or that strange but when it came out I was like HOLY CRAP THATS AWESOME!


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 9, 2013)

and I love the old 6 string Steph Carpenter models


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2013)

Ibanez AH10 Allan Holdsworth 






LTD PH-600 (Or the ESP Page Hamilton)





Ibanez MMM1 Mike Mushok sig





ESP Axxion Dave Mustaine sig





ESP JH-1 James Hetfield sig





Ibanez JEM20TH









ESP KH-1 Kirk Hammet sig





ESP Jake E Lee Sig (I believe this was Custom Shop only)













Fender Richie Sambora sig





Kramer Jersey Star Sambora sig





ESP RZK-1


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Nov 9, 2013)

I think Joe Satriani's chromeboy is pretty cool


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 9, 2013)

+1 on the Page Hamilton sig I saw one in a n.o.s. sale for £300 recently but I missed out on it and I've been kicking myself since. 







This is the Astrosurf created in 1993 by Schecter's custom shop for J.Yuenger of White Zombie who based it on the old Teisco spectrum 5 model from the 60's (Sean had a bass version of this too) and I'm a sucker for glitter/metalflake finishes so this is perfect to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2013)

^Dead picture.


----------



## coffeeflush (Nov 9, 2013)

+1 for the Axiom


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 9, 2013)

ESP Gus-G signature





ESP LTD Okkultist





B.C. Rich Chuck Schuldiner Stealth





Not a production model, but the Oli Herbert Ibanez Xiphos


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Nov 9, 2013)

That Xiphos is so hot. So many people would buy that guitar if Ibanez manufactured it, but nooooo, hardtails are bad


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 9, 2013)

Found out about this a few days ago, apparently an old Japanese signature for Kiko Loureiro by a company called Stafford (never heard of them). It's very rare and not too well-known so there aren't many (in fact, any) decent pics of it. Cool though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 9, 2013)

Since the Jem 20th and the Hetfield V are already mentioned...

Ibanez JS Crystal Planet






Every ESP Inoran Sig
















ESP Akiya Sigs, both 6 (kokushi) and 7 (mugen)











ESP Shin sig (Kageboushi)






ESP Karyu sig






George Lynch's oddball sigs:





















Basically a bunch of discontinued ESPs really.  Damn, I want a Potbelly again...


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## JaeSwift (Nov 9, 2013)

Cort Hirram Bullock sig; Mighty Mite buckers, 21 frets and birdseye maple fretboard with a burnt ash finish.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 9, 2013)

That ESP Mugen-AK is sick. 27" scale!


----------



## Yousef (Nov 9, 2013)

Always thought the Reb Beach signature is the weirdest guitar Ibanez ever made. Also notice the similarity to .strangberg* guitars in terms of the bottom part of the body.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 9, 2013)

I love those Jake E Lee ESP's.

Kerry King ESPs from long ago. 





Saw one like this for sale yesterday as well. 





Ahrue Luster AL-600. Not a fan of the dude, but I liked his signature model.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 9, 2013)

daron malakian


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 9, 2013)

A Lag model for Phil Campbell from Motorhead:


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 9, 2013)

my pics never seem to work, but...

Jackson Phil Demmel "Demmelition" King V

http://static.musiciansfriend.com/derivates/19/001/297/827/DV020_Jpg_Jumbo_518753_group.jpg

and Washburn Dimebag Darrell Culprit 

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/atta...1241293481-what-these-guitars-was_culprit.jpg


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 9, 2013)

Always liked Akira Takasaki's signature models:


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 9, 2013)

MoshJosh said:


> Sorry if this has been done before or is in the wrong section but here goes



I just realized that there is no section on this forum for "guitars". Its all categorized in to "standard" guitars, "sevenstring", and "extended range". Where do you post if you are just talking about guitars in general? In the standard section? Maybe in this section?

Anyways, cool thread


----------



## Necris (Nov 9, 2013)

The Reb Beach shape is one of my favorites (I have 4 guitars in that shape none are ibanez though). 

Also, I love the look of the green Allan Holdsworth sig, I never knew those existed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2013)

If I were to pick 2 Ibby sigs, the AH10 and RBMs would be up there.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Nov 9, 2013)

Shawn Lane's signature Vigier Excalibur. The things i would do to get my hands on one...


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 9, 2013)

Ibanez JS-5 Rainforest...These are cheap too!


----------



## Netherhound (Nov 9, 2013)

Ibanez ICJ100WZ Iceman J. Yuenger sig







Groovy.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 9, 2013)

^dammit ya beat me to it!


----------



## wankerness (Nov 10, 2013)

Anthony Jackson signature bass:






I saw Felix Pastorius playing one of these things last night, the tonal variation possible on this thing is like nothing I've ever heard and it's one of the strangest looking basses out there.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 10, 2013)

Shawn Lane's Ibanez S and Ghostrider











Steve Vai's Jackson Soloist?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

^Those are signature models?


----------



## coffinwisdom (Nov 10, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Anthony Jackson signature bass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a Fodera right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

It has the butterfly inlay on the headstock, so I would guess so.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Those are signature models?



IIRC, they are one-offs from when Jackson was wooing Vai. Might be wrong though, im going off memory from an old magazine. 

BTW, there was a Shawn Lane Ghostrider hanging in a coffee shop in Key west until a few years ago. It was in decent shape, and IIRC signed by Lane, and was bought personally from SL by the proprietor (there might have also been a 335 on the wall as well). Anyway, the next time I was in there (a few months later, KW is/was my now-wife's and my first date and fave place) I went in to inquire about buying it. 

It was sold. 12K+, according to the owner. Sold it for his son's college tuition.


----------



## Zado (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 10, 2013)

JD27 said:


> Ahrue Luster AL-600. Not a fan of the dude, but I liked his signature model.



Yeah I was gonna post this, I have this guitar. I improved it by replacing the EMGs with Gibson P94s lol


----------



## wankerness (Nov 10, 2013)

ZMD said:


> That's a Fodera right?



Yeah. They have some other models with that same weird body cut. Some day when I'm incredibly rich I'm going to own one of those uglyass things!


----------



## coreysMonster (Nov 10, 2013)

Bo Diddley's signature. If that ain't weird, then I don't know what is.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 10, 2013)

Sugizo's 7-string Eclipse with singlecoils. I love how the Zemaitis-style headstock looks with the LP-style body. 






Actually, I like all his sigs 





The Schecter Japan Kobayashi sig is pretty cool too, mostly for the specs as I love neck single coils:


----------



## chassless (Nov 10, 2013)

the Lopashnikov by Amfisound :


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 10, 2013)

I've always loved that "eyeball" Jackson of Vai's, although i wouldn't call it a sig model.

That one, the blue Performance guitar, and the Green Meanie are still my favorites.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 10, 2013)

Ibanez Vinnie Moore models


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 11, 2013)

I love the Voyager Ibanez models Reb had, I love mine so much (though its not a true RBM model). Reb also had this mental guitar too











Plus that Ibanez J Iceman......... so gorgeous and so want!!


----------



## cronux (Nov 11, 2013)

Dime's Washburn 3STSL


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 11, 2013)

Man! Everyone has this one more than covered!!  I will throw out the Charvel Holdsworth - it was a hell of a nice guitar for the early '80s. 





I had the red one!


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 11, 2013)

I own a Steinberger GS with a transtrem. Excellent condition, I think these are fairly rare.

Can't send you pics of mine since I'm at work, but this is how it looks like:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 11, 2013)

A couple from Reverend:

Unknown Hinson siggie






Ron Asheton siggie







And a couple from ESP's Japanese signature line:


Char's Funichar






Mana's Jeune Fille X Bronze


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 11, 2013)

Not a sig, but an odd shape I've always liked.

Pagan, evil, classy and sem-traditional.


----------



## Shimme (Nov 11, 2013)

Not a sig but it's rare, cool and weird! The Eko 700


----------



## mitchybang (Nov 11, 2013)

How about these? I've yet to ever see one for sale...













Yamaha Ryan Shuck and Amir Derakh sigs.


----------



## mitchybang (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's Meegs' BC Rich... I know they made a few of these... Super rare...


----------



## celticelk (Nov 11, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Mana's Jeune Fille X Bronze



It's like the Satanic version of Prince's Cloud guitar!


----------



## JD27 (Nov 11, 2013)

chassless said:


> the Lopashnikov by Amfisound :



Sami Lopakka, he uses that in his new band KYPCK. Don't remember him playing anything special in Sentenced, cool guitar though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 11, 2013)

mitchybang said:


> How about these? I've yet to ever see one for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many of those do you think they sold though? Ryan Shick and Amir Derakh aren't exactly big names, and the guitars are a new level of ugly.

Here is another ugly Yamaha sig, again they could probably count their sales figures on one hand.






That is the Wes Borland model.

And here is the much cooler Yamaha Frank Gambale sig






Note the true temperament frets.


----------



## fps (Nov 11, 2013)

mitchybang said:


> How about these? I've yet to ever see one for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the 7 strings came up JUST after I'd bought a Les Paul Studio a while back, I would have totally bought it, such a cool design.


----------



## chassless (Nov 11, 2013)

JD27 said:


> Sami Lopakka, he uses that in his new band KYPCK. Don't remember him playing anything special in Sentenced, cool guitar though.



if by nothing special you meant a guitar (and not music), then no, he probably did not use the Lopashnikov. i believe he didn't have it until the KYPCK project actually started


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 11, 2013)

SC-600


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 11, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> The Schecter Japan Kobayashi sig is pretty cool too, mostly for the specs as I love neck single coils:


Hot damn that's hot, damn.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 11, 2013)

Zado said:


>


Who's sig is that beige flame top


----------



## JD27 (Nov 11, 2013)

chassless said:


> if by nothing special you meant a guitar (and not music), then no, he probably did not use the Lopashnikov. i believe he didn't have it until the KYPCK project actually started



Yeah, I meant special as in guitars, I liked Sentenced a lot.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 11, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Who's sig is that beige flame top



Schecter Terry Corso (Alien Ant Farm) model, only produced 2002-2003. Best Schecter I ever played, wish I'd bought one.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/International/Vault/31/TERRY-CORSO-Artist-Model-2002-2003.aspx


----------



## Zado (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2013)

^Who are those sigs for?



mitchybang said:


>



Good ....ing god I can see forever in that fretboard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 11, 2013)

T's a2c Crying Moon sig:


----------



## the fuhrer (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## canuck brian (Nov 11, 2013)

I would love to get my hands on one of these: Ty Tybor's Yamaha sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2013)

.... me, I completely forgot about the RGXTT.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 11, 2013)

I posted the Terry Corso model on page one but the image broke.

Wish they would hurry up and give Christian Muenzner a signature. Same with Per Nilsson.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 11, 2013)

Still want an ESP Alexi 600 in this finish.






And already posted like 3 posts above but it deserves a repost.


----------



## Zado (Nov 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Who are those sigs for?
> 
> 
> 
> Good ....ing god I can see forever in that fretboard.


Giuseppe Scarpato's PT,Luigi Schiavone's S-1,Cesareo's RG and Patrick Rondat's Prestige


----------



## gorthul (Nov 12, 2013)

Sarah Longfield Signature...


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Nov 12, 2013)

I always liked the plain green LTD Max Cavalera sig Viper. Anyone got a pic? Also, always dug the James Hetfield Grynch. I remember when those came out, I think they were around $600. Now when I see them on the bay they are $1500+.


----------



## sly (Nov 12, 2013)

Zado said:


>


Hey, it's my couch, and my guitar by the way!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 12, 2013)

ESP Jon Donais (Shadows Fall) signature! I had massive gas for one of these once


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh man, I wanted to post the JD sig. It's like a Les Paul in superstrat form.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> ESP Jon Donais (Shadows Fall) signature! I had massive gas for one of these once



He has had so many, Washburn, BC Rich, ESP, Legator. *






*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

Watching him go from Washburn to Legator was like a downward spiral. 

The Washy and ESP/LTD were amazing, the BC Rich was okay, and the Legator was....


----------



## MFB (Nov 12, 2013)

What I can't for the life of me figure out, is why the fuck all of his sigs are so expensive? The Washburn one is like $2K if I remember correctly, and that LTD went for like $900 didn't it, his new BC Rich one is $1K, and despite that they're their nearly the ultimate 'no frills' superstrat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

The Washy was a USA Custom Shop model. And for a short while, I remember LTD sigs being pretty damn expensive. I can't remember clearly, but I think I remember the EC-1000s reaching up to $900. They seemed to have gone down in price a bit.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Washy was a USA Custom Shop model. And for a short while, I remember LTD sigs being pretty damn expensive. I can't remember clearly, but I think I remember the EC-1000s reaching up to $900. They seemed to have gone down in price a bit.



They LTD signatures all tend to run between $900-1100 new. I have two, an AW-7 and a JH-600, I think the 1000 series (also have two, Phoenix/Viper) and the signatures are very nice for the money.


----------



## Jason2112 (Nov 12, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> I would love to get my hands on one of these: Ty Tybor's Yamaha sig.


 
These still pop up on Ebay once in a while. The red version is the most rare. Ty's first Yamaha sig was based on a USA Pacifica and I think he only used it on one tour (Tapehead). This is the only picture I can find:






And of course his older Zion sig with Barden pickups (used on Dogman):


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

If I can ever get the Zion, oh my f_u_ck. 

I saw a blue version of his sig on the Bay for $1500. Makes me wish I had money.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I can ever get the Zion, oh my f_u_ck.
> 
> I saw a blue version of his sig on the Bay for $1500. Makes me wish I had money.



I played one once. I didn't really like it, to be honest.


----------



## Jason2112 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll throw this one in too. I guess you can call it a signature guitar.... since the brand was Signature, a short-lived business venture with Alex Lifeson and Godin.


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 13, 2013)

Does a tribute count as a sig?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 13, 2013)

The old Yamaha Tak Matsumoto Sigs are still fantastic:






As are the Fernandes Decade line (Shinji signature)











And I still lust for the Fernandes You sigs:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone know anyone that bought these? Have any ever been seen for sale second hand?

Washburn Greg Tribbet V






Washburn James Malone V






Epiphone Rob Flynn V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Does anyone know anyone that bought these? Have any ever been seen for sale second hand?
> 
> Washburn Greg Tribbet V
> 
> ...



I have a Love/Death...


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think this counts, my Yamaha BEX-BS (billy sheehan), the blue light is the active/passive button. I really want a yamaha attitude and also the john myung yamaha sig from a long time ago (almost got that instead of the sheehan, funniest part is I didnt know who Sheehan, vai or DT were at the time and I was choosing between a sheehan or myung bass)


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 13, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Does a tribute count as a sig?


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 13, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


>


 
As sexy as that Stealth 7 may be, it's not a tribute to Chuck's model.

Chuck never had a signature per se, but the tribute Stealth is an exact copy of his.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good old Devin


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 13, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Good old Devin



Except it is not a production model. That's the whole point of this thread.

Though I always get wet when I see that guitar.


----------



## ridner (Nov 13, 2013)

was a one of Custom built for Dime but awesome nonetheless


----------



## Necris (Nov 13, 2013)

I want one of those Alex Lifeson/Godin Signature guitars really badly now.


----------



## Zado (Nov 13, 2013)

sly said:


> Hey, it's my couch, and my guitar by the way!


Yeah,I came into your house yesterday to take some pics,sorry for not tellin ya









oh btw


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 13, 2013)

Did anyone mention the Ibanez K7 yet? 
I played one a long time ago in a music store in Berlin. Wanted one ever since.






Also, I have to include the Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR! I think it's cool, I own one and it's one of the best guitars I've ever played


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Nov 13, 2013)

gotta say the Jona Weinhofen signature Caparisons are my favorite sigs out there


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 13, 2013)

Always wanted this superbeast, they've been lurking on eBay lately...


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 13, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Except it is not a production model. That's the whole point of this thread.
> 
> Though I always get wet when I see that guitar.



I thought that this was going to be a production model in the coming years?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 13, 2013)

Washburn Dan Donegan






Another ugly POS consigned to the history books!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I thought that this was going to be a production model in the coming years?



Did they say anything about it? Last few times I saw people ask that, Framus/Warwick said to order a custom with those specs instead.


----------



## Jason2112 (Nov 13, 2013)

Necris said:


> I want one of those Alex Lifeson/Godin Signature guitars really badly now.


 
Those guitars are like Bigfoot - you hear stories about their existence but rarely ever see one. From the link below, the pickups used in the Signature guitars were Evans active single coils and they're the key to Lifeson's tone from Power Windows through Presto.

Here's some more info:
A tribute to the Signature Guitar Company

Interesting, the guitars were made by Godin and Larrivee (the acoustic guitar company). I'd love to get my hands on an Aurora....


----------



## stryker1800 (Nov 13, 2013)

the hex-7 and the okkultist, I would love to get my hands on either one of those.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> As sexy as that Stealth 7 may be, it's not a tribute to Chuck's model.
> 
> Chuck never had a signature per se, but the tribute Stealth is an exact copy of his.



But that Stealth 7 is a signature model, for Marc Rizzo of Soulfly fame.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of BC Rich, the Steve Smyth sig looks ....ing incredible.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 14, 2013)

Parker Adam Dutkiewicz DragonFly Signature


----------



## Solodini (Nov 15, 2013)

Love the Page Hamilton sig. Those Dave Mustaine Axxioms are pretty much the only METT0RL guitars I like, too. They look so comfortable!


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 15, 2013)

Ibanez FGM400 Frank Gambale Signature


----------



## Skullet (Nov 15, 2013)

Yamaha FZ1000 sharkfin rhoads style offset V electric guitar - Rare | eBay

Not a sig model but a rarity ?


----------



## rg401 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lot of weird models for sure!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Carvin TMAC VI and VII











Unlike Allan Holdsworth, who had is own model line, these two Tony Macalpine sigs were custom specced regular models. To order them, as I understand it, instead of going through the guitar builder trying to get all the right options, you just contacted Carvin and asked for a TMAC VI or VII and they'd build them just like Tony's.

The VII is one of my all time dream guitars, you can see Tony playing both of them on various Vai DVDs, sadly he seemed to drop the VII in favour of the VI as time went on. The VII features heavily on Vai's "Live at the Astoria".


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 15, 2013)

Just thought of another one 






Really, really cool guitar 
I will probably never ever get to play one, and even if I did I don't know if I would be able to make myself do it out of respect for the instrument and the musician who designed it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> Ibanez 540PII



That's not his signature model.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's not his signature model.



True, but like the 540S and Ghostrider were very much intrinsically linked to him.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 15, 2013)

^

Well that's my oversight corrected.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 15, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> ^
> 
> Well that's my oversight corrected.



He has ESP/LTDs coming out in January 2014.


----------



## Skullet (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone seen this before?

m.ebay.com/itm/331062528738?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 15, 2013)

. . . A local shop has had one of these hanging on the wall for years now maybe since it was introduced. At first I was like "that's so lame no one will ever buy it" but it's kinda growing on me. . . not 1500 bucks growing on me but still


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 15, 2013)

Jeff Waters Epiphone "Annihilator" V







the only V shape I've ever been tempted to buy.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 15, 2013)

MoshJosh said:


> . . . A local shop has had one of these hanging on the wall for years now maybe since it was introduced. At first I was like "that's so lame no one will ever buy it" but it's kinda growing on me. . . not 1500 bucks growing on me but still



Matthew Bachand?


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah the mbm1


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 15, 2013)

Really like this one to. . . Marty Friedman


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 15, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> Just thought of another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do those come with the True Temperament frets automatically? Or is that a special order for that model?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Anyone seen this before?
> 
> m.ebay.com/itm/331062528738?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1



Not really a signature model. Kramer started off doing aluminum-necked guitars before they became a staple of cheesy '80s glam guitars.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 16, 2013)

The meegs sig yamaha was cool. Always wanted one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's a couple of Fenders...

The Tye Zamora bass, white was the most un-Fender Fender that Fender ever Fender'd. Looked more like a Warwick, if anything. Extremely rare and was only "master built" by their custom shop.










And the Fender Steve Bailey J bass. It was the first "true" (IE: Not the Fender Bass IV) production 6-string Fender bass, to my knowledge.






...And it didn't that long, apparently. He's with Warwick now.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 16, 2013)

shadowlife said:


> Do those come with the True Temperament frets automatically? Or is that a special order for that model?


I don't know if the signature comes with true temperament?
Would be cool if it did


----------



## andawe (Nov 16, 2013)

Zado said:


>



For anyone interested, there is one of those Terry Corso sigs for sale at Guitar center Toledo Ohio, i was just browing used gear online and saw they have one


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 16, 2013)

that cockstock though XD


----------



## coffinwisdom (Nov 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Tye Zamora bass, white was the most un-Fender Fender that Fender ever Fender'd. Looked more like a Warwick, if anything. Extremely rare and was only "master built" by their custom shop.



Fretless version of this bass actually sold on ebay for $2500.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Cust...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's a couple of Fenders...
> 
> The Tye Zamora bass, white was the most un-Fender Fender that Fender ever Fender'd. Looked more like a Warwick, if anything. Extremely rare and was only "master built" by their custom shop.
> 
> ...



Tye used to play loads of nice basses, including Alembic 5s and 6s, and an especially nice Ken Lawrence 6 that he used in the "Smooth Criminal" video. However, the KL was destroyed in a bus accident, and that is when he started using 6s.

I wonder if he was a decent player, outside of Alien Ant Farm - as their music certainly never called for a 6 string, and it seems odd to play one if you didn't need one. I suspect he was probably playing awesome 6 strings for the B and E strings with AAF, and then using all the range at home playing solo.


----------



## narad (Nov 17, 2013)

From the moment I first saw these ads until I actually picked up a guitar many years later, this totally defined what a cool guitar was to me. THERE IS LIGHTNING ON THE GUITAR!!






Also always liked the HAOOOMARU ESP sig. It's just a shame the production ones didn't have the best ash figuring:


----------



## Veldar (Nov 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's a couple of Fenders...
> 
> The Tye Zamora bass, white was the most un-Fender Fender that Fender ever Fender'd. Looked more like a Warwick, if anything. Extremely rare and was only "master built" by their custom shop.
> 
> ...



Shit Fender did 6 string basses, I they do a 6 string Jaguar, no wait a 6 string anything I'd buy it straight away.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Speaking of Steve Bailey, lets not forget the bass with which he is most known for, his Aria Steve Bailey signature model. Unusual for a smaller company like Aria to make a sig model for such an "out there" style, 6 string fretless basses aren't huge sellers. 






I love Steve Bailey, he is a monster player, his dvd with Victor Wooten is amazing.

And now, some Yngwie Malmsteen sigs that no one talks about, the Ovation YM63 and YM68.











And a perhaps even more unlikely signature model from Ovation:

Ovation MT37-5 Mick Thomson sig


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Nov 17, 2013)

chassless said:


> if by nothing special you meant a guitar (and not music), then no, he probably did not use the Lopashnikov. i believe he didn't have it until the KYPCK project actually started



Think I saw him using Jackson RR on every Sentenced gig I've been at ( Starting from 96-97 or so ). And yeah that Lopashnikov is for KYPCK.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 17, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> I don't know if the signature comes with true temperament?
> Would be cool if it did



It is a production model, they're available with and without TT frets and as floyd or fixed bridge to my knowledge. I got to play Mattias' personal one and it was really awesome, the action wasn't particularly low as he doesn't like that but somehow it still played like butter, assuming his was an example of their general quality then they're amazing 






Always really liked the Jonas Hellborg Warwick signature, despite it's size and general niche design I've always thought it was pretty cool.






The Brett Garsed signature ESP, the other one is also beautiful, but a semi hollow in a more a superstrat style body always seemed like quite an odd guitar for ESP to be putting out to me.






I like this guitar, maybe not enough to ever buy one, but the fact that Ibanez made a microtonally fretted guitar available is just really cool in my mind.





Jean Baudin's fanned fret 11 string by Ken Lawrence (IIRC), it's not a signature model but I'm sure if you got on his list and asked the builder to make you something ball park similar you could probably get pretty close, and he does have a signature model:






Which is made by Conklin, but isn't fanned, which I have a feeling may actually make an instrument like this far more playable.






On the category of odd guitars I'd say the Vigier fretless Surfretter, it's cool that they produce a fretless to begin with, I've had unsuccessful experiences with wood fretboard fretless', ebonol and glass on electric but whenever I hear one of these in recording or on a youtube video it really seems to be the closest sounding to a fretted guitar in overall timbre, which would be my preference with them.


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 17, 2013)

I wanna try that fretless Vigier. That looks pretty slick.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 17, 2013)

The Jackson Vinnie Vincent model- you know you want one 






Albert Lee Sig:






Steve Morse sig:


----------

